# weight weenies help!!



## BigPiece (May 18, 2004)

I just "upgraded" due to a crash and bought the new orbea onix 60 cm frame. I had all record on the old bike (starship aluminum orbea) and it weighed just under 17 pounds. In the transfer I was informed my BB was incarcerated, I had wore the shizzel out of my cassette, front rings and chain and they had to put on spare Chorus I had for the cranks, rings, cassette, BB and front derailler. ITM millenium stem, ITM bars, thompson elite seat post, fizik arione saddle, campy nucleon wheels, and this beast weighs 18.75 pounds. I'm wondering where the biggest bang for my buck would be to shave some weight as this seems like a big jump, wouldn't consider it light anymore, and a bit dissapointed after spending $1750 to be back on the road.
Also, does anyone know the gram : pound ratio??? That is how many grams to shed to equal a pound or 1/2 pound?


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

I think the biggest weight savings would be in the wheels. You not only reduce the weight but also the rolling resistance. Try Rolf Prima Elan Aero's. One of the lightest clinchers available. Price is a little more than the Ksyrium SL. 

113.4 grams equals 1/4 pound. Multiply Grams by .0022. For example 113.4 grams times .0022 = .25000 (quarter pound).

You could always try this website to do your gram conversion http://www.metric-conversions.org/weight/grams-to-pounds.htm


----------

